# Topics > Spring RoadTrips >  Spring, Texas to Big Bend National Park

## Keeyopta

Hi there!

Just FYI, I am a completely new member and so I may be completely out of line suggesting anything before I've taken a more thorough tour of this site, but here it is.

My fiance and I are planning a road trip from Spring, Texas (north side of Houston) to Big Bend National Park.  I figured I would use this website to get some suggestions of places to stop along the way.  One thing I noticed is that there are several Texas state parks that are either almost directly on our route, or are at least within 100 miles of our route.  However, even when opting to see points within 100 miles of our route, they don't show up.

I think that the addition of these state parks would enhance the Road Trip Map. :-)

Thanks!

----------


## Lifemagician

Hi, and Welcome to the Great American Roadtrip Forum.

the area you are planning to roadtrip, is an area I have long wanted to go, and therefore have spent quite a bit of time looking at maps to what is where.   I am not surprised they are not coming up.  Maybe you are looking in the wrong place.

This paragraph may help you to get started.




> Start with maps. Not GPS, not software, not Google, but real honest-to-god paper maps that show you your entire route, that you can mark up (and erase), that you can stick pins in, and that show something about the land you'll be driving through. Those are your essential tool in any RoadTrip planning process. Start by marking all the places you know you want to visit. Then connect the dots. Then look for more places of interest and scenic routes along the lines connecting the dots. Repeat until you've got as many sites and roads as you think you want.


Good maps are available at AAA or invest in a Rand McNally atlas.

Lifey

----------


## Southwest Dave

> One thing I noticed is that there are several Texas state parks that are either almost directly on our route, or are at least within 100 miles of our route. However, even when opting to see points within 100 miles of our route, they don't show up.


The Road trip attractions listed are those that have been personally visited and recommended by an RTA contributor rather than a generic list of places to visit. The number of listed attractions continues to grow, but each and everyone has to be 'tried and tested' by enthusiastic RTA contributors before making it to the maps.

----------


## Keeyopta

Oh, okay!  That makes sense.  So after we get back should I suggest my favorite places?

----------


## Keeyopta

This is a cool idea.  This is my first time actually planning a road trip myself.  I've been on lots, but have never taken the lead till now.

----------


## Lifemagician

Th8is site is full of information for first timers...This page in particular is an eye opener to many people... especially the bit about keeping a journal.   In fact, most of us choose to publish our trip journals in the Roadtrip Field Reports Forum.   We also  like to learn how people got on and see all their wonderful pictures.

Looking forward to yours, since this is also on my list..

Lifey

----------

